# Visitor visa



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi folks,

Is it possible to head over on a tourist visa and secure a job while we are there ?Oh is an excavator operator & rigid lorry driver but no work here now.Have applied for loads of jobs but no offers, all saying if you can secure the proper visa we will see you when you come over.Seriously thinking we should just go for it.What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

TILLY BEAR said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is it possible to head over on a tourist visa and secure a job while we are there ?Oh is an excavator operator & rigid lorry driver but no work here now.Have applied for loads of jobs but no offers, all saying if you can secure the proper visa we will see you when you come over.Seriously thinking we should just go for it.What do you think?


 If the employers are saying secure a proper visa they then 'might' hire if you are in the country that generally means they wont or cant sponsor. 

So how do you propose you would attend an interview and start work on a tourist visa?


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

*visitor visa*



_shel said:


> If the employers are saying secure a proper visa they then 'might' hire if you are in the country that generally means they wont or cant sponsor.
> 
> So how do you propose you would attend an interview and start work on a tourist visa?


Hi Shel,
Im assuming its possible to have interviews arranged before heading over and hopefully get a job offer and apply for the work visa,is that possible?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you between age 18 and 30? Have you considered the Working Holiday Scheme?
Working holiday


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

TILLY BEAR said:


> Hi Shel,
> Im assuming its possible to have interviews arranged before heading over and hopefully get a job offer and apply for the work visa,is that possible?


Visitor visas don't strictly allow it - ie its not written in black & white, however the criteria does state one is allowed to conduct business consultations whatever that means ?

Heck of a lot of people use entry as a visitor to scout round the country and try to find work for a future work or residency visa application.
Immigration NZ knows it goes on and seem happy for it to continue so long as the "visitor" doesn't push the boat too far or actually undertakes any work whether paid or unpaid.
That'll get you banned from entry for 5 years if you were caught.

I had a friend come over for 2 weeks last year on a visitor visa with the sole intention of finding work for a future visa application. 
He had a couple of interviews and was all but offered a post. They booked him a flight to have an interview with one of their managers in Christchurch - however it all fell apart as he had to fly back home early so didn't work out for him but it shows its an ideal opportunity.


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

*visitor visa*



escapedtonz said:


> Visitor visas don't strictly allow it - ie its not written in black & white, however the criteria does state one is allowed to conduct business consultations whatever that means ?
> 
> Heck of a lot of people use entry as a visitor to scout round the country and try to find work for a future work or residency visa application.
> Immigration NZ knows it goes on and seem happy for it to continue so long as the "visitor" doesn't push the boat too far or actually undertakes any work whether paid or unpaid.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, 

We are seriously thinking of going ,nothing for us here now workwise and we rekon with all the positive replies from employers we should have no problem at least setting up interviews and if a job is offered we will apply for the visa straight away.We were gonna allow at least a month or 6 wks to scout around and obviously have a great opportunity to see the country.


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Are you between age 18 and 30? Have you considered the Working Holiday Scheme?
> Working holiday


Working holiday scheme is not an option Liam we are in our 40s so it will have to be a work visa or wtr visa application.


----------

